# sleep tight dear little Blaze.



## noushka05

i got her from the adoption section at [email protected] 14 months ago, apparently she was extremely aggressive so i wanted to give her a good life..although she was never very handlable i made sure she got lots of freedom out of her cage, she was usually the 1st up and im going to miss going into the shed and her not greeting me at the bars of her cage to come out, she died on tuesday in my hands 20 minutes before her vets appoinment, her illness was so sudden,im really sad that the only time i held her properly was when she was dying, i had a real soft spot for this little hammy i just wish she'd had a longer life she was one of my youngest hammies. Night night my little Blaze xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel

So sorry to hear about little Blaze, Poor little Hammies dont have a very long life really do they. Im sure she was happy though and you gave her a lovely home and a chance for a good life.

Run free at the bridge in sunshine Little Blaze.


----------



## Dally Banjo

I'm so very sorry to hear about little Blaze :sad: but Im so pleased she had a lovely home for the rest of her short life.

RIP little one xxx


----------



## Tigerneko

Run Free Blaze xxxx

So sorry Noush! Such a shame to lose one of your babies, especially so soon x


----------



## WelshYorkieLover

I'm so sorry for your loss!! Xx


----------



## noushka05

aw thank you everyone, i wrapped her up and put her in a shoe box and my oh buried her on his Dads allotment.


----------



## Superash

​. Am so sorry for your loss R.I.P. Little blaze.


----------



## noushka05

Superash said:


> ​. Am so sorry for your loss R.I.P. Little blaze.


thank you x


----------



## DKDREAM

awwww I am so sorry, You should be so proud of yourself though you offered her a fantastic home R.I.P Blaze


----------

